# rockler rant



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

ok this will be my last rant today, i promise
anyways again i get the rockler coupon "make your own sale" for 20% off with that tiny lil itty bitty asterick
next to it, which im sure most of yall got it too and i thought maybe its rel this time…o no still the same thing


This offer is for Internet orders only at Rockler.com and excludes *sale items*, *power tools*, *Leigh jigs*, *Porter-Cable dovetail jigs, Festool products, CNC Shark, Jawhorse and Jawhorse accessories, Power Sharpening systems, **Direct Ship items and Rockler Gift Cards*. To get your discount enter promotion code V0751 at checkout. This offer cannot be combined with other offers or applied to previous orders. This offer not valid on RocklerPro.com. *Hurry, offer expires 4/25/10*. Rockler Woodworking and Hardware reserves the right to limit quantities, correct errors or omissions and modify or end this promotion at any time. Not all items available at retail stores.
ok so we have 7 days to decide what ummm, lets see, we could get wood for double price altho it would only be 180% i guess or maybe some dowels or a few hardware things..
cmon seriously??? why cant they just mention the 5 options that are on sale rather then the 250 that arent?
i would never say rockler is a bad place but man they do some crappy things….and everytime i get these almost completely worthless coupons i get all sorts of excited and sure enuff, the fine print hasnt changed since ive been looking, unless they added another catagory of stuff i missed…
ok im done ranting for the day and im gonna go play with my new saws…lol…hmm maybe ill inlay the coupon into a really nice peice of wood and call it "the dream that wasnt to be" or something..lol


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I got an ad in the mail from Woodcraft. Big sale, Friday and Saturday only - April 9 and 10. I got it on the 12th. It did have a lot of the same exclusions, but there were some nice things. Too bad I couldn't use it.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so sick and tired of the cheezy ads. I feel like it's a bait and deny kind of thing. The last thing I bought from Rockler was the big mug. Same thing with Woodcraft. I stopped buying from them when the store here start switching out items on sale.

Also, I have found that I can locate most everything on line at a substantial savings anyway. That's including the shipping.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

I unsubscribed from their sales newsletter and deleted the bookmark. I thought I would try to buy something, and because I'm in Canada, the shipping costs almost as much as what I'm purchasing. If I choose the cheaper shipping method, there's an unquantifyable question of duty to be paid (the more expensive shipping method is all inclusive).

I emailed them about a Canadian distributor for their products and they didn't even try to respond with more than a - No Canadian distributors… sorry (paraphrased).


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

About once a year I get something from both Rockler and Woodcraft offering $20 off a $50 purchase. I'll typically use it to buy a few clamps, but other than that, I rarely shop at either, unless I need something in a hurry.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

these seem like standard restrictions to me. most of the companies listed don't allow Rockler to sell items for a lower price. I think that's why woodcraft is making a big deal about the 10% off festool sale. Direct ship items mean that the seller is probably just using rockler as a storefront. Again, they might not be able to control pricing. gift cards are almost never available on sale.

To me, that leave 2 things that are restricted; power tools and sale items are not discounted another 10%. The sale items are already marked down and probably by at least 10%. The power tools would be nice to get a break on though.

I think it just looks worse because they have all the restrictions from specific manufactures (leigh, festool,


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i don't know i shop at both and everytime i don't expect to save anything i do all the time at both stores rockler and woodcraft but most of my stuff i get from ebay so i have to bid war with everyone and their mother so i loose alot of stuff i relly want or i make the other person pay what they would pay in the store and they pay it like an a$$ other places i get stuff from is woodworkers supply, HF, grizzly, lee valley, highland woodworking, infinity, and a couple router bit places too.  but the rockler coupon is some bull they do need to add more stuff to get the 20% off of tools you only get 5% once in awhile and what ever wood they have on sale every so often.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those flyers go straight to the round file.


----------



## RocklerWoodworking (May 11, 2009)

Hi guys-
HokieMojo is right, these are restrictions that we don't have any control over - I explained it over on this thread:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/16833#reply-181291
And the deals we offer are good on EVERYTHING not covered in that short little "asterisk" paragraph - thousands of items! So check them out next time… instead of "filing" them right away! ;-)


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I always take advantage of Free Shipping!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Rockler has some good products but like many big companies snafus happen.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

I agree with jim. They have nice products but they are prone to snags.
This is why i shop at woodcraft =D


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

It would be nice if Rockler and Woodcraft could offer LJ members free shipping all the time. If you get something at a reduced price, they make up for it in shipping charges. Not so many other vendors. I still buy from them but I am inclined to go with free shipping AND no sales tax (I'm in Massachusetts and if they have a physical presence -store- in your state, you have to pay sales tax too). Both Rockler and Woodcraft charge sales tax and shipping… except for their free shipping days, and they are limited.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Weighing in on this….I don't see it as a bait and switch…at least they are not offering a good item on sale then telling you it is out of stock and you can only get the "upgrade" at a so called "sales" price. That is true bait and switch.

Rockler items are ok…but slightly higher priced than alot of other providers. If I have time, I will shop for the best deal on an item that I intend to buy….if I need it right away and don't have time to research pricing I can go to a local store here that is a Rockler distributor (their pricing is about the same as the online…but with sales tax…etc…they are much higher in the end).

For an example: The outfeed/infeed roller stand kits that Rockler has..I have made my own with hardware purchased on line for 1/3 of the price….of course you would have to count the time you put in to this…I do like the Rockler all terrain carts - I have two - these I bought after having the lesser expensive Grizzly/Shop Fox ones crack the wheels and have the supports fail - and this was on equipment they were rated for. Rockler does stand behind their products and their customer support has always been prompt and helpful.


----------

